

The Grammar Book for Programmers, Designers, & Bloggers - wochowski
http://grammarbookforcreators.com

======
cthorpe
There are a few missing commas in the bullet points, as well as some
unnecessary commas in other locations. That does not instill confidence in a
book that promises to teach grammar.

~~~
roganJok
That is precisely the problem with grammar: some people like to be grammar
police and they don't know the proper rules because they were taught
incorrectly, or they simply disagree because of their interpretation. I am
guessing you simply have a different interpretation of the rules.

I don't see the grammatical mistakes you are referring to.

~~~
yeukhon
Well, if you read closely, this is what they said:

> Many grammar books contradict one another, and some even recommend absurd
> and irrelevant usage and rules from bygone days.

Well, one can say their rules contradict one another.

I actually took a grammar class last spring and it was really good. I still
have grammatical errors but hey - no one is perfect.

------
tbirdz
I think you could have waited until the book was actually available in some
form (either e-book or paperback) before posting it to HN.

~~~
uladzislau
Probably just another product/market fit testing landing page. The product
won't be created unless N number of subscribers sign up for the updates :)

------
herbig
"most-respected grammar authorities"

Super awkward there.

------
ivan_ah
Sounds promising, though a little short on the details of what will actually
be in the book.

Looking forward to it.

On a related note, here is a nice course from Stanford about
scientific/technical writing: [http://online.stanford.edu/course/writing-in-
the-sciences](http://online.stanford.edu/course/writing-in-the-sciences) I
picked up quite a few things from there. (If you are pressed for time, you can
watch the lectures at 1.3x speedup).

------
gault8121
I'm building Quill, a web app that provides interactive grammar lessons. We
are an open source/open content nonprofit organization, and we are working
with a team of a half dozen volunteers. We are currently developing
collaborative writing exercises, and if you're interested in building
interactive education please reach out to me at peter at quill dot org.

[http://www.quill.org](http://www.quill.org)

~~~
ldonley
This is really interesting, I look forward to seeing how this is used.

~~~
gault8121
Thanks! We've got some big plans in the works. Let me know if you'd like to
hear more.

------
jamesbritt
Why would some these varied groups of people need a grammar book specifically
for them?

I can sort of see why, say, a visually-oriented person may do better with a
tailored book over a standard textbook, but programmers, designers, and
bloggers seems like a wide set of people.

------
fiveisprime
Cool idea. I look forward to checking it out.

------
shire
This is very helpful looking forward to it.

------
Hellenion
So is this American English or British English?

